# The Outlaw .........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... 2000 Pontiac Firebird Pro Stock ....... owned by David Reher and Buddy Morrison .......... driven by Bruce Allen


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

sharp looking car, man - I like that


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Sweet... Thought Allen retired... *


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

That looks great!!!


----------

